# Anal fluid/mucus problem not going away



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

So I'm an 18 year old male and I am suffering with access anal fluid and mucus from my anus.

It started around 5 months ago I went to the toilet and instead of having what felt like a poo, I'd just leak a little fluid.

Then over time it became where I would see fluid after going to the toilet and wiping I would see it on the tissue

I visited my useless doctor and I told him and he looked clueless and told me to just keep an eye on what I am eating (useless information as the problem is still here)

I tried changing my diet, eating more healthy ect and Nothing helped.

Infact its become worse, When I have a poo and look at the poo its covered in thick orange mucus!

No blood has passed through at any time and I am in no pain but It's annoying and embarrasing having the inside of your anus full of unknown orangy/clear not very nice smelling mucus

Can anyone help me please 

Sorry if its a little gross aha


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

I get this aswell, it's on the toilet paper though but not in the pan that i've noticed. Do you suffer any odor or anything associated with this?


----------



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes a like 'fishy' type smell.


----------

